# Worlds best single CR123 flashlight?



## PsychoBunny (Apr 17, 2009)

Money being no barrier, what is the world's best single CR123
LED flashlight available today?

Not necessarily the brightest, just the best made and engineered.

Would it be the Arc6? Or some other?


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 17, 2009)

I get a feeling McGizmo's going to be mentioned a lot.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 17, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I get a feeling McGizmo's going to be mentioned a lot.


 

Does he still make the clicky mule?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I get a feeling McGizmo's going to be mentioned a lot.


 
Ya think? 


Lunasol 20 FTW!
Second (and third) Place: Tie between haiku and PD-S


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 17, 2009)

It all depends on you define "best". 

The light with the best color rendition would be the McGizmo Sundrop.

The light with the most perfect, smoothest beam and most versatile interface would be the LF3XT.


----------



## RyanA (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm still a big fan of the Aleph series.


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think that is too subjective a question. 
The _best_ oneis the one you will feel the most comfortable with, which fits your needs.
So far, the best one for me is the EX-10. I carry it everyday, and don't worry about damaging it because it doesn't cost a mint. Low enough low, and high enough high with all points in between.
If I had a very expensive light, I may not use it as much for fear of damage.


----------



## UpChUcK (Apr 17, 2009)

Lumapower Incendio V2 and I'll tell you why..... cuz I _*HAVE*_ it!  :nana:


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 17, 2009)

Guys, are we keeping in mind my OP where I say "available today"? 

Is the Lunasol still around?


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 17, 2009)

UpChUcK said:


> Lumapower Incendio V2 and I'll tell you why..... cuz I _*HAVE*_ it!  :nana:


 
I have a Incendio V2 in my lap even as I type this.
It's nice, but the best, it aint!! :shakehead


----------



## m16a (Apr 17, 2009)

Beyond a shadow of a doubt, an HDS/Ra Clicky is THE best single CR123A light on the planet. It's also available now! :naughty:


PS- I own one, I speak from personal experience! :twothumbs


----------



## Daylo (Apr 17, 2009)

Surefire L1, The Ra lights are pretty good too.


----------



## coloradogps (Apr 17, 2009)

Milky ML1 Extreme...:twothumbs


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 17, 2009)

:green:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 17, 2009)

For MY needs and desires a Fenix P2D Q5.

YMMV!!!!


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, I say it's a trick question. Best for what? Production or custom?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 17, 2009)

The best in my world right now! I would say the Ra clicky very hard to beat IMHO:twothumbs


----------



## wadus (Apr 17, 2009)

Another vote here for the Ra Clicky! I guess I would say the 200lm version would be the best, though I have not tried it yet. My 140 is nice, so the 200 must be better! :nana:


----------



## Oddjob (Apr 17, 2009)

Available right now I would say Ra Clicky but Lunasol 20 would be my number one choice even though they are only available on the secondary market. The clicky is just overbuilt and well thought out. The Lunasol 20 is just perfect IMO due to the piston drive, the material, the floody low and the more than adequate throwy high plus it just looks cool.


----------



## rmteo (Apr 17, 2009)

The best single CR123 flashlight is whatever _*YOU *_think is best. :thumbsup:


----------



## greenlight (Apr 17, 2009)

How about "Answerest question that is unanswerable?"


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 17, 2009)

rmteo said:


> The best single CR123 flashlight is whatever _*YOU *_think is best. :thumbsup:



+1 Good one.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't know witch one is best, but the best one *I* own is the LiteFlux LF3XT.


----------



## herrgurka (Apr 17, 2009)

Best for what purposes? Of the ones I own my LunaSol 20 would be my first choice but not in situations where I need a lot of throw or a lot of light, in those situations I'd prefer my Ra Clicky. Or maybe my new Lenslight Mini, but I haven't really used that light long enough to have an opinion. Sometimes I need a light where I can change output fast and reliable from a low low to a high high, then my E10 or Nitecore Extreme comes in handy. 

Which of my single cell CR123 lights do I use the most? Without doubt the LunaSol 20, maybe due to it's high bling-factor :tinfoil:. Which am I going to sell in my next garage sale? Definitely not a single one of them, they are all essential 

In fact, I'm contemplating my next purchase since I missed my chance to buy a McGizmo TI PD-s with only five minutes last week


----------



## carrot (Apr 17, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I get a feeling McGizmo's going to be mentioned a lot.


Clearly the answer has been already hit upon!


----------



## pobox1475 (Apr 17, 2009)

I won't say it's the best but suits most of my needs. NiteCore NEX. Ra's probably are the top. Have no experience with them yet. Might get a Twisty soon.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Apr 17, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I get a feeling McGizmo's going to be mentioned a lot.



+1
I do believe that's the quote of the day.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 17, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I get a feeling McGizmo's going to be mentioned a lot.



For the McG price I'd rather have three Ra lights. Oh wait, I do have three Ra lights! You can order a Ra 170cn tonight and probably get it next week.

Sold my McGizmo Ti-PD ages ago. :duh2:


----------



## WadeF (Apr 17, 2009)

m16a said:


> Beyond a shadow of a doubt, an HDS/Ra Clicky is THE best single CR123A light on the planet. It's also available now! :naughty:



I can't wait to check yours out at PF12. It could be the best, unless someone finds it too large and heavy, then it would no longer be the best for them. 

I think the best yet is right around the corner.  I'm saving up for it.


----------



## :)> (Apr 17, 2009)

McGizmo makes outstanding lights and his Titanium bodies are simply stunning and highly desireable but the Ra Clicky is the best light available in my mind. I am with Cave Dave on this one. 

The Clicky is just unbeatable right now. 

I remember when the PD and the HDS EDC 60's were talked about alot in this way.


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 17, 2009)

Well if the nautilus is anything like an aeon then that's my current favorite


----------



## TKC (Apr 17, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I get a feeling McGizmo's going to be mentioned a lot.


*+1 on that answer!!*


----------



## UpChUcK (Apr 17, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> I have a Incendio V2 in my lap even as I type this.
> It's nice, but the best, it aint!! :shakehead



ummmm, sarcasm. :shakehead


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 17, 2009)

I know some say "best" is subjective, I disagree.
If you can take a light apart, examine the materials used, the design,
and the precision of the workmanship, that tells you what "best" is.

Though, there are always more than one "best"!


----------



## foxtrot29 (Apr 17, 2009)

Personally, I like my E1B.


----------



## rmteo (Apr 17, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> I know some say "best" is subjective, I disagree.
> If you can take a light apart, examine the materials used, the design,
> and the precision of the workmanship, that tells you what "best" is.
> 
> Though, there are always more than one "best"!



The world's _*bestest *_single C123 flashlight perhaps?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 17, 2009)

:)> said:


> McGizmo makes outstanding lights and his Titanium bodies are simply stunning and highly desireable but the Ra Clicky is the best light available in my mind. I am with Cave Dave on this one.
> 
> The Clicky is just unbeatable right now.
> 
> I remember when the PD and the HDS EDC 60's were talked about alot in this way.


 
+1 :twothumbs I love my Ra Clicky's! I personally feel there is nothing out there thats better for the money. The Ra's are amazingly well built, have one of the best UI, and offer a large range of output levels. Pair that with it's price and size, and you get near pefection


----------



## I came to the light... (Apr 18, 2009)

And another vote for the Clicky. 

I also really like the EagleTac P10C. It's an amazing hotrod, and designed well so it can take it. 

If I ever win the lottery I'll tell you how the lunasol compares.


----------



## callmaster (Apr 18, 2009)

+1 for the Ra Lights. The clicky or the twisty.

Lunasols are just too shiny for me to EDC.


----------



## beach honda (Apr 18, 2009)

Ra clicky, McGizmo PD lights (PD-S, LS20), Muyshondt Nautilus, Surefire E1B

those are my top picks, and jesus god they are good picks!


----------



## beach honda (Apr 18, 2009)

:)> said:


> McGizmo makes outstanding lights and his Titanium bodies are simply stunning and highly desireable but the Ra Clicky is the best light available in my mind. I am with Cave Dave on this one.
> 
> The Clicky is just unbeatable right now.
> 
> I remember when the PD and the HDS EDC 60's were talked about alot in this way.




:twothumbs
You have more clickys than anyone i know...and I envy u for it!!!


----------



## Steve L (Apr 18, 2009)

My Best: Ti PD-S, XR19-PD, LS20, Brass Cub, 120P

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 18, 2009)

Worlds best single CR123 flashlight? :thinking:
I can tell you but its gonna cost you.


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 18, 2009)

In any of these "what is the best" threads, I define that flashlight with 2 qualities: Physical quality (i.e. build quality inside and out as well as electronics) and performance.

With that in mind, I think any and all of Arcmania's creations are arguably the best in their respective categories. For this topic best CR123 flashlight, 2 of Arcmania's recent creations come to mind:

Mega Micro

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221259

Mega Extreme II

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/223443

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/227905

http://www.lighthound.com/ARCMania-...23-Flashlight-Ti-Bezel-500-Lumens_p_3042.html


----------



## Derek Dean (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh this easy...... the world's best single CR123 flashlight is the one you have with you when the lights go out..... duh.


----------



## glockboy (Apr 18, 2009)

I vote for the NiteCore NEX, EX10, Olight infinitum.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 18, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> Worlds best single CR123 flashlight? :thinking:
> I can tell you but its gonna cost you.


And I can tell you, I can't afford it! :nana:


----------



## tygger (Apr 18, 2009)

Another vote for Ra Clicky. I used to EDC my E1L Cree(which I love), but after I got the Clicky there was no question about what my new EDC would be.


----------



## DHart (Apr 18, 2009)

There is no single "best" anything as there are always compromises of one sort or another, but for a moderate amount of money, the LF3XT wins my vote as incredible light at a very fair price.


----------



## MWClint (Apr 18, 2009)

jabe1 said:


> I think that is too subjective a question.
> The _best_ oneis the one you will feel the most comfortable with, which fits your needs.
> So far, the best one for me is the EX-10. I carry it everyday, and don't worry about damaging it because it doesn't cost a mint. Low enough low, and high enough high with all points in between.
> If I had a very expensive light, I may not use it as much for fear of damage.



It also has usefull accessories, ti bezel, a clip that works, trit slot.
runs on primaries or rechargables.
its easy to upgrade leds and the circuit is moddable.
has heavy knurling
it's silent- no "click" to disturb up a sleeping family in the middle of the night.

great all purpose light. a real user.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Okay, I know some folks (myself included) are uncomfortable with the
word best.
Lets put it this way.
Say you were going caving with one experienced friend and you only
have room for 2 flashlights, one primary, and a back-up.
Knowing that your life may well depend on your choices, which 2 lights
would you take? Oh, and lets pretend there are no such thing as professional miners lights, and you only have the ones we talk about here on the forum to chose from.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 18, 2009)

:thinking: That sounds like a familiar lost-in-the-woods-end-of-world question. Which IMHO is a bit different from your initial question, due to the nature of the lights required to perform certain duties. 

So, in answering this new caving scenario, I would pick lights like Zebralights (to be used as headlamp or clipping to the outfit), H60 perhaps, 26 days on low. And Surefire for their reliability and great grip, specifically 2-stage ones like E2DL. Not too sure how a McGizmo performs for caving though...  but I can confidently say McGizmos are great for snorkeling heehee.


----------



## m16a (Apr 18, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I can't wait to check yours out at PF12. It could be the best, unless someone finds it too large and heavy, then it would no longer be the best for them.
> 
> I think the best yet is right around the corner.  I'm saving up for it.




Wade, either I am crazy, have big pockets, or am plain dumb. Because nothing about the Ra Clicky has EVER seemed heavy to my pocket. Sure its well built, and it IS bigger than some CR123A lights, but in my mind, that just adds to grippability and comfort for long term holding. In my mind these are all pluses.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 18, 2009)

Psychobunny, you are starting to live up to your name. You have presented two totally different scenarios.

As a caver I assure you that you would want a headlamp for your 2nd secenario and there aint too many single CR123 headlamps. Also you would be pretty dumb to go caving with just one friend and only 4 lights between you. Even if you had the 4 of the "worlds best CR123 lights". 

The H50 would be inadequate for caving (not enough throw). I would guess the SF saint minimus would fit the bill, but it is not available.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm not sure what the "best" is, but the best light for the money that I own is the LF3XT. Even folks with some of the "big dogs" feel it gives them a run. Might not be the toughest, but for versatility and a sweet beam it's hard to beat.

Geoff


----------



## callmaster (Apr 18, 2009)

m16a said:


> Wade, either I am crazy, have big pockets, or am plain dumb. Because nothing about the Ra Clicky has EVER seemed heavy to my pocket. Sure its well built, and it IS bigger than some CR123A lights, but in my mind, that just adds to grippability and comfort for long term holding. In my mind these are all pluses.



Well, I find myself wondering about that as well. People goin on about how big it is and how heavy it is. Etc. I can barely feel the 2 I'm carrying right now.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 18, 2009)

cave dave said:


> Psychobunny, you are starting to live up to your name. You have presented two totally different scenarios.
> 
> As a caver I assure you that you would want a headlamp for your 2nd scenario and there aint too many single CR123 headlamps. Also you would be pretty dumb to go caving with just one friend and only 4 lights between you. Even if you had the 4 of the "worlds best CR123 lights".
> 
> The H50 would be inadequate for caving (not enough throw). I would guess the SF saint minimus would fit the bill, but it is not available.


 
LOL!!!! :laughing:
Did I use a bad scenario? sorry, yeah I am thinking, what if there were no
such things as those headlamps and such that miners use. Lets say,
some crazy scientist guy traveled back in time and shot the guy who
invented all the mining lamps and such (could happen!! )

Or, you are totally inexperienced with caves, and you want to sneak in the tomb of a Egyptian Pharaoh at night and undetected by the archaeologists in charge so you can abscond with the treasure and you
can only pic 2 LED flashlights to take. Lets say the archaeologist is Indiana Jones, and you sneak into his tent at night. He has every avalible LED flashlight layed out on a table, with fresh
batteries (Indie is a flashaholic too you see!) and you and grab any 2 you want. Better hurry though before Indie wakes up!!

Now there is a good logical scenario!! :tinfoil: :green:


----------



## brucec (Apr 18, 2009)

World's best made and engineered CR123 flashlight? Nothing can match the craftsmanship and engineering behind the McGizmo Lunasol 20. But you can't have one. So just get the Ra Clicky instead. :nana:


----------



## FrogmanM (Apr 18, 2009)

You can't go wrong with a McGizmo

Mayo


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 18, 2009)

I say again my P2D Q5 is the best 1x123 light that I have yet come across.

Not the best in terms of bullet proof. Mine has character marks all over it.

Not the lowest low. No good for night trips to the can or fridge.

But it'll run a good long time in low, and will get bright enough to rival MANY larger lights.

The UI suits me to a T. Having no memory actually works quite well!

You can have it come on low or turbo by the position of the head.

It isn't the best knurled or grippy light. But it isn't to big to pocket either.

This and my Zebra H30 Q5 and a match box with 2 extra 123 would very likely be all I actually NEED....


----------



## Oddjob (Apr 18, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> ...
> Say you were going caving with one experienced friend and you only
> have room for 2 flashlights, one primary, and a back-up.
> Knowing that your life may well depend on your choices, which 2 lights
> would you take? Oh, and lets pretend there are no such thing as professional miners lights, and you only have the ones we talk about here on the forum to chose from.


 
I'd take a Ra Twisty and a Ra Clicky. :twothumbs


----------



## Creecher (Apr 18, 2009)

The one I keep picking up, whose only disadvantage (personally) is it doesn't tailstand, is my R2 Nitecore Extreme. If I wasn't flashaholic it would be all I need.


----------



## h2oflyer (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't know how many 1x123 lights there are out there, but the best that I have combining build quality, output and runtime has to be the Nitecore Extreme.

Walter


----------



## Tec40 (Apr 18, 2009)

The best for me now, is the Nitecore EX10. It has now become my favorite 1-CR123 flashlight. I just hope that Nitecore will come out with a Q3-5A LED EX10. I just love that warm tint.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 18, 2009)

With-out reading into it, and keeping with what (I think) the op had in mind, I would say the L1.


----------



## pobox1475 (Apr 18, 2009)

> just hope that Nitecore will come out with a Q3-5A LED EX10. I just love that warm tint.


 I have heard that the warm tint LED's are not as efficient  .

Walter, from my limited experience with high quality 123's I have to agree. I *love* mine :rock:

http://i318.photobucket.com/albums/mm438/pobox1475/Knives/IMG_0574.jpg

*[over-size image replaced by link - DM51]*


----------



## Bluehinder (Apr 18, 2009)

Surefire Backup. Perfect size, great build, I've yet to see anything out throw it. Every single cell I bring home ends up second to the E1B. That includes NEX, EX10, LF3XT, and PD20. It's the perfect interface for me. Two levels, brain dead simple. Half the time my Nitecore's get funky.

The Clicky is great, but for "the best", I read about too many problems with the switch. Not the light I want in my fox hole. I'd love to have someone convince me I'm wrong, because I'd like to own one.


----------



## mayo (Apr 18, 2009)

Nitecore Extreme fits the bill for the moment.


----------



## gollum (Apr 18, 2009)

looks like the RA clicky is popular...
soon there will be loads of small lights with the Mce and P7 emitters and
multi mode etc... these will be the most useful "best" ones to own ... your choice will be ... how much do I want to pay


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 19, 2009)

Can I have a Ra Twisty with a Diamond Dragon LED in it? lovecpf


----------



## sappyg (Apr 19, 2009)

now that there appears to be three seperate scenarios in play i will try to address all three.
i have limited experience w/ single cell CR123 lights. i have 4 and of those i am completely confident in all of them. of all of the lights i own the one that i depend on every day and has in essence taken over the role of several lights is the Ra EDC T. Ra lights are 2 or 3 lights rolled into one. this light has no equal. all of my other lights have nearly become shelf queens now.
the light that i would choose without hesitation (given all three scenarios) would be a RA 140GT (warm) with a tacticle switch.

_edit:_ i forgot about the 2 light caving thing....... make that 2 RA 140GT's


----------



## damon (Apr 19, 2009)

these are some of the best flashlight that money can buy
Mr Bulk's lights


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 19, 2009)

mossyoak said:


> Well if the nautilus is anything like an aeon then that's my current favorite


*+1!*

The Nautilus is as superb as the Aeon.


----------



## :)> (Apr 19, 2009)

Bluehinder said:


> Surefire Backup. Perfect size, great build, I've yet to see anything out throw it. Every single cell I bring home ends up second to the E1B. That includes NEX, EX10, LF3XT, and PD20. It's the perfect interface for me. Two levels, brain dead simple. Half the time my Nitecore's get funky.
> 
> The Clicky is great, but for "the best", I read about too many problems with the switch. Not the light I want in my fox hole. I'd love to have someone convince me I'm wrong, because I'd like to own one.



I own 10 and 2 Twisty's and none of mine have switch problems. There will be no need to convince you once you own one... even the lower priced models will be enough to make a believer out of you


----------



## Illumination (Apr 19, 2009)

:)> said:


> I own 10 and 2 Twisty's



Sweet! And I thought myself a little crazy buying a Ra Clicky given I have a Twisty, Novatac (related only by designer) and HDS.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 19, 2009)

We have alot of votes for the Raw clicky, so, I am going to buy one!!

To me, here's what I look for in a well made light:

Finish and machining quality: if its anodized, is it even, and missed spots?
Are there any rough spots or burs? Check the threads, are they well 
machined, tight and smooth as butter? What grade of metal is used?
Whats the thickness? Is the battery tube a thick guage, or is it thin and
easy to dent?

Parts: Check the IC board, is it high quality, How do the solder joints 
look? Are the contacts and spring gold plated? If clicky, take it apart,
are high quality parts being used? Are there any "weak points" that look
like they could wear out soon? What is the lens made of, tempered glass,
or plastic? How symmetrical and well made is the reflector?

UI: How well does the light operate? Is it reliable, logical, accurate,
robust?

Ergonomics: How well does it feel in the hand? Does it have a nice tactical
feel? How is the weight?

Warranty: Does the manufacturer stand behind their product? Does it have a good unlimited warranty against defective parts and workmanship?
Are parts and upgrades readily available?

I know there are other things I look at to, owner feedback, reputation, etc. but this is the main stuff 

If you guys could add what you look for that I forgot, please chime in.


----------



## flashy bazook (Apr 19, 2009)

I see Surefire L1 and McGizmo Ti-PD-S have both been mentioned (and I prefer the PD-S to the Lumasol for reasons I have posted elsewhere) so I won't belabor the point.

For another idea that I haven't seen mentioned here, I would add a 1x123A Surefire 3P (or clone) with a Malkoff M30 drop in (which you can get in warmer tint if you prefer).

The drop in itself is quite tough, and the design of these "surefire legos" is itself very reliable. The tubes are tough and anodized to HA-III standard. Bezels are available in stainless steel as well if you want, including crenelations (if you don't want, you can get smooth and black all the way, or even black with stainless steel crenelated edge).

The 3P is quite small and manageable in size, but with the standard "C" bezel size it packs a good punch in terms of throw. If you need flood, it will accept the standard Surefire diffuser as well.

In terms of UI/tailcap, you again have a choice, from a pretty good Surefire selection - tactical and high quality clicky, to a variable intensity custom made clicky.

If you want other accessories, the formfactor is so popular you can find them. E.g., you can get a lanyard ring in standard size, rings (custom or Surefire made), etc.

A big advantage of this whole concept is that as LEDs get more powerful and more efficient, you can just get a newer drop in and improve your light with minimal cost. Not so easy with a "single" flashlight design.

In other words, you can tailor the flashlight to your liking by choosing the different parts. Not so easy to do with a "single" pre-made flashlight!


----------



## cave dave (Apr 19, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> We have alot of votes for the Raw clicky, so, I am going to buy one!!
> ...
> Finish and machining quality: if its anodized, is it even, and missed spots?
> Are there any rough spots or burs? Check the threads, are they well
> machined, tight and smooth as butter? .....



PB,
Please be aware that all Ra models have missing anodize specs. It is a well known "feature". I wouldn't call the threads "as smooth as butter" either.


----------



## tebore (Apr 19, 2009)

cave dave said:


> PB,
> Please be aware that all Ra models have missing anodize specs. It is a well known "feature". I wouldn't call the threads "as smooth as butter" either.



That really sucks. 

The Twisty's anodizing is perfect and the thread really is buttery smooth. I wonder what changed between the Twisty and the Clicky.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 19, 2009)

I would guess nothing at Ra has changed. The diference is between you and me and how we define things. 

The anodize on My Ra Twisty tail is perfect but the head part isn't, I bet you never noticed the specs, but they are probably there. Since I can't twist it one hand I wouldn't consider it "butter-smooth" but you might. The only "butter-smooth" light I have had is the FF3 with brass threads, everything else pales in comparison. Raw aluminum on raw aluminum just won't ever be "butter smooth" on any light IMO.


----------



## tebore (Apr 19, 2009)

cave dave said:


> I would guess nothing at Ra has changed. The diference is between you and me and how we define things.
> 
> The anodize on My Ra Twisty tail is perfect but the head part isn't, I bet you never noticed the specs, but they are probably there. Since I can't twist it one hand I wouldn't consider it "butter-smooth" but you might. The only "butter-smooth" light I have had is the FF3 with brass threads, everything else pales in comparison. Raw aluminum on raw aluminum just won't ever be "butter smooth" on any light IMO.



No the anno really is perfect. There's no silver specks showing in the head. Only 3 silver bits showing in the tail piece. But my serial is in the low hundreds so I assume quality went down as production went on. Mine actually is buttery smooth in twisting and I can operate it with one hand. Raw Aluminum on aluminum can be smooth if the threads are big/thick enough and a thick enough lube is used. 

The o-ring is what is stopping the one handed operation due it to being thicker than what is required/designed. I didn't change out my O-ring I just use some premium PTFE based lube called "SuperLube" and it works great.


----------



## rickdm (Apr 19, 2009)

I have bought a lot of flashlights over the years; starting with Surefires, moving onto Arcs, and then Nitecores and Fenix. Recently I have bought both an Ra Twisty and Clicky. If I had to choose one light to carry in the wilderness with my butt on the line it would be the Ra Twisty. Bombproof, great interface, usable settings, a smooth beam, all in a compact package. There is not a lot more I need in a light.

rickdm


----------



## rdg178 (Apr 19, 2009)

the world's best is always evolving. henry is the evolver. his lights are the best


----------



## chaoss (Apr 19, 2009)

rickdm said:


> I have bought a lot of flashlights over the years; starting with Surefires, moving onto Arcs, and then Nitecores and Fenix. Recently I have bought both an Ra Twisty and Clicky. If I had to choose one light to carry in the wilderness with my butt on the line it would be the Ra Twisty. Bombproof, great interface, usable settings, a smooth beam, all in a compact package. There is not a lot more I need in a light.
> 
> rickdm


 
+1 here, i just posted in another thread that that i am optimistic about an updated Twisty from the Henry files and hope to see something new soon. The Twisty is a great light indeed.


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 19, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> Money being no barrier, what is the world's best single CR123
> LED flashlight available today?
> 
> Not necessarily the brightest, just the best made and engineered.
> ...



IMHO, *Surefire E1B Backup*.

Perfect in *ALL* details!


----------



## BillG (Apr 19, 2009)

i like the fenix P1D


----------



## BRO (Apr 20, 2009)

So far for me, it's the RA Clicky. It is a very solid, user friendly light.


----------



## dmonay (Apr 20, 2009)

Novatac Programable model for me.
Maybe not the worlds best, but for me, at the time I bought it, it was the most affordable and high quality light, (that I could afford) that did all I wanted it to do.


----------



## vb14 (Apr 20, 2009)

mossyoak said:


> Well if the nautilus is anything like an aeon then that's my current favorite


 
This is exactly what I thought of when I read the title.

+1


----------



## coldass (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't imagine a better CR123 light than my new *Haiku*. It is without question the best CR123 I have seen or used. It makes sense, works like a dream and is built to last.

I second the *Surefire L1*. Sometimes the simplicity of the momentary 2-stage then twist if you want constant is so nice. It's quality beats any Fenix I own and the Nitecore I have (NDI). I think the mantle of the 'worlds best' raises the price bar to any level so quality must be there. The size of the L1 works as well. The Backup has merits but lacks the rugged appeal of the L1. I would love a Backup in natural HAIII and some more grip.

I can see how the *RA Clicky* and *ARC6* could figure in this - but I don't have those - yet - to rate versus the Haiku or L1. They both look like a great blend of quality and availability. 

The UI of the Haiku appeals to me over other standard configured McGizmos. And I think the best has to be Ti.

_Haiku image by McGizmo:_






http://dmcleish.com/CPF/Haiku/Haiku-Rain-2.jpg


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 20, 2009)

Ra seems just a WEE bit on the outside of my budget.

Sure glad Fenix exists for people like me!!!


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 20, 2009)

damon said:


> these are some of the best flashlight that money can buy
> Mr Bulk's lights


 
I have never seen these lights before.
Can one still buy them?
If so, how?


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 20, 2009)

TKC said:


> *+1 on that answer!!*


 
Does McGizmo still make lights?
All his threads are really old, and I haven't seen anything currently
for sale. 
I looked at some of the stuff he was selling back in 2005, very very
nice stuff indeed.
Would love to own one of his beauties, they are the hottest looking
lights I have ever seen.


----------



## damon (Apr 20, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> I have never seen these lights before.
> Can one still buy them?
> If so, how?



more info here 
http://flashlight-forums.com/


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 20, 2009)

damon said:


> more info here
> http://flashlight-forums.com/


 
Thanks damon, very very interesting.
Ya know, I keep forgetting that other flashlight forums exist!! oo:


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 20, 2009)

rickdm said:


> I have bought a lot of flashlights over the years; starting with Surefires, moving onto Arcs, and then Nitecores and Fenix. Recently I have bought both an Ra Twisty and Clicky. If I had to choose one light to carry in the wilderness with my butt on the line it would be the Ra Twisty. Bombproof, great interface, usable settings, a smooth beam, all in a compact package. There is not a lot more I need in a light.
> 
> rickdm


 
After reading all these comments about Ra, I went ahead and ordered
a Ra clicky from UniqueTitanium.com.
I have never done business with these folks before, I hope they dont 
take 4 weeks the ship!! 

Anyway, if I can ever find a flashlight made by McGizmo for sale, I will
probably buy that too :huh:
But I suspect the only way to get one will be to wait until someone
puts one up on the Marketplace :sigh:


----------



## DHart (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm curious as to why the RA preference seems to be more toward the twisty than the clicky. Clickie is more intuitive and easier one-handed. Is it because there is some doubt as to the reliability of the RA clicky?


----------



## lrp (Apr 20, 2009)

Dhart, I think you nailed it! I love the Twisy but just might get the Clicky as well!


----------



## pobox1475 (Apr 20, 2009)

For me it's the KISS factor and that it is more compact. The standard Clicky's output is the same at 100lm. Just has the added ability to boost to 140, but for 10 seconds only. As an EDC user the one hand advantage of Clicky is not all that beneficial. Program ability is nice feature of Clicky. I still prefer the basic set levels of Twisty. You know what to expect with each turn.


----------



## StinkyButler (Apr 20, 2009)

Isn't the Twisty programmable too? I have one inbound to me right now, actually. Can't wait to get my hands on it. I preferred it over the Clicky cause I wanted the most durable light I could find, and the Twisty seems to have an edge in that category. 2-handed use doesn't really bother me that much, either.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 20, 2009)

DHart said:


> I'm curious as to why the RA preference seems to be more toward the twisty than the clicky. Clickie is more intuitive and easier one-handed. Is it because there is some doubt as to the reliability of the RA clicky?



Odd, because I was under the impression from this thread that the preference was towards the Clicky, but I'm not gonna go back and count votes. I prefer the Ra Clicky over the twisty. I've been playing with both and the Extra length of the clicky feels better, it has 4 levels instead of three and I like that. ( I had to make a choice what to give up on the twisty and it ended up being the really low low). It is much much easier to reprogram. Can be operated easily and quickly one handed. For EDC I think its the better light.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 20, 2009)

DHart said:


> I'm curious as to why the RA preference seems to be more toward the twisty than the clicky. Clickie is more intuitive and easier one-handed. Is it because there is some doubt as to the reliability of the RA clicky?


 

I dont know, I bought a clicky because I hate twisties.

But I do suppose twisties are inherently more reliable due to fewer
moving parts or whatever!


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 21, 2009)

For me it would be the Nitecore extreme Golden Dragon Plus and the Fenix P2D Q5.


----------



## Raoul (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello to all.

I'm in the marked for a new flashlight and was contemplating a surefire light,since I was under the impression that these were some of the best flashlights.

Now I'm surprised that surefire doesn't get mentioned a lot in this thread.

How come?

Is the Ra really so much better than,say,the L1 or E1B?

Thanks in advance for your reply!


Raoul...


----------



## brighterisbetter (Apr 21, 2009)

ace0001a said:


> With that in mind, I think any and all of Arcmania's creations are arguably the best in their respective categories.
> 
> Mega Micro - https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221259


+1 The amount of threads in that thing are insane. ~400 lumens regulated for ~25 minutes on a single CR123......hard to beat. :thumbsup:

As for other worthy contenders: E1B, LS20, Nautilus, Ra Clicky or Twisty, EX10


----------



## DHart (Apr 21, 2009)

Raoul said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> I'm in the marked for a new flashlight and was contemplating a surefire light,since I was under the impression that these were some of the best flashlights.
> 
> ...



Speaking for myself, I love my Surefire lights and I have a bunch of them, mostly single CR123 (L1, E1B, E1e, 3P, 6P, Z2 etc.). BUT, many of the lights mentioned in this thread offer much more versatility, output flexibility, lower low, higher high than most Surefire lights offer. And much as I appreciate my Surefires, they see very little use lately, since I got my LF3XT and my Nitecore D10. These lights offer so much more than the Surefires and are less expensive. Doesn't mean Surefires aren't great lights, because they are great for what they offer, but most of their models really can't compete with some of the newest lights on the market for features, low lows, high highs, versatility and price. :twothumbs


----------



## m16a (Apr 21, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> I dont know, I bought a clicky because I hate twisties.
> 
> But I do suppose twisties are inherently more reliable due to fewer
> moving parts or whatever!



PB, that is exactly how I feel about Twisty switch lights. Exactly why I have a Ra Clicky instead of a Twisty. As for the reliability factor, you hit the nail dead on the head about why Twisty's are more reliable. Less parts to break. The Clicky will be less durable, but it is the same type of "less" as saying that $20 is less that $20.50. It isn't a significant loss. Enjoy your Clicky! :twothumbs


----------



## Ralls (Apr 21, 2009)

My vote definitely goes to the Ra - IMO, it is the best in its' class or even in any class! I've owned lights from Surefire, Fenix, Muyshondt, Novatac, Streamlight, Inova, Arc, LRI (Photon), Petzl, Princeton Tec and probably some some others that I've forgotten about. I think the Ra trumps them all. Granted, it does not fill every application, such as when you need hands-free and only a headlamp will suffice. It is just a great multi-function light. They do have a bit of a learning curve, but I think that they're relatively easy to learn - you just have to sit down with it for a half hour to an hour and then it will all be old hat! 

It is also still going through some growing pains - it is still a relatively new light and it seems like every manufacturer is having issues these days now that most lights now come with some sort of multi-function processor. We have to keep in mind, too, that this is a relatively niche market and that these companies are small with limited funds and resources and therefore have to rely somewhat on customers to be beta-testers. With Ra, though, Henry is indeed a stand-up guy and stands behind his products 100%. I've had experience first-hand and have never been let down by him. 

Having said all this, am I implying that all other lights are crap? Definitely not! I've owned quite a few Surefires and they are definitely excellent lights. I also really like my Petzl Tikka XP headlamp - one of my most used lights apart from the Ra. If I could afford McGizmos lights, I would probably be singing praises to McGizmo, as well. Ra's may not be the prettiest lights as they are very utilitarian in design and that's okay by me. 

In the end, no matter what light you choose, it is going to be a compromise to some degree or another - you just have to choose the light that suits you best. Keep in mind, too, that as rapidly as LED technology is moving these days, all of our "bright" lights now will be dim in 2-3 years time. Sad but true.


----------



## chaoss (Apr 21, 2009)

StinkyButler said:


> Isn't the Twisty programmable too? I have one inbound to me right now, actually. Can't wait to get my hands on it. I preferred it over the Clicky cause I wanted the most durable light I could find, and the Twisty seems to have an edge in that category. 2-handed use doesn't really bother me that much, either.


 
Yes you can program the Twisty, good choice btw, and i can tell you that my personal 100TW can be easily manipulated with one hand .


----------



## pobox1475 (Apr 21, 2009)

> Yes you can program the Twisty


 Really . I have my _cart before the horse_, but am curious what the procedure would be?


----------



## Oddjob (Apr 21, 2009)

pobox1475 said:


> Really . I have my _cart before the horse_, but am curious what the procedure would be?


 
I've changed the levels on mine several times. It takes a bit longer but once you've done it a few times its easy.Chesk it out here.


----------



## StinkyButler (Apr 21, 2009)

chaoss said:


> Yes you can program the Twisty, good choice btw, and i can tell you that my personal 100TW can be easily manipulated with one hand .



That's very good to hear about the 1-handed operation. Thanks! 

Dang thing just needs to get here, waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## chaoss (Apr 21, 2009)

StinkyButler said:


> That's very good to hear about the 1-handed operation. Thanks!
> 
> Dang thing just needs to get here, waiting is the hardest part.


 
Waiting is sooo hard.
The twist action will be a little stiff at first but after use and a little extra lube (supplied) on, under and around the o-ring area you will be one hand twisting like a champ :thumbsup:. 
On mine the o-ring was causing the greatest amount of friction (not the threads but a little lube here is also needed) until i did the above mentioned procedure.


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 22, 2009)

This one is easy, the Fenix PD20. Out of the box this one cant be beat for price, size and performance hands down. A single 123 light has been my absolute favorite for awhile now and I have tried a ton of lights up against first the p2d and now thw PD20 and I cant find anything that comes close to it out of the box for what I want in my 123 EDC light.

I have never been impressed with the output of the RA or its size/price and would never carry the twisty model....

Love the McGizmo Haiku but have not bought one yet and have not had the chance to compare one to my other lights.
Matt


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 22, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> +1 The amount of threads in that thing are insane. ~400 lumens regulated for ~25 minutes on a single CR123......hard to beat. :thumbsup:
> 
> As for other worthy contenders: E1B, LS20, Nautilus, Ra Clicky or Twisty, EX10


I like the output but hate the fat size and the price.


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 22, 2009)

DHart said:


> Speaking for myself, I love my Surefire lights and I have a bunch of them, mostly single CR123 (L1, E1B, E1e, 3P, 6P, Z2 etc.). BUT, many of the lights mentioned in this thread offer much more versatility, output flexibility, lower low, higher high than most Surefire lights offer. And much as I appreciate my Surefires, they see very little use lately, since I got my LF3XT and my Nitecore D10. These lights offer so much more than the Surefires and are less expensive. Doesn't mean Surefires aren't great lights, because they are great for what they offer, but most of their models really can't compete with some of the newest lights on the market for features, low lows, high highs, versatility and price. :twothumbs


Yep you got that right. The only thing I buy SF's for now are hosts!


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 22, 2009)

Bluehinder said:


> Surefire Backup. Perfect size, great build, I've yet to see anything out throw it. Every single cell I bring home ends up second to the E1B. That includes NEX, EX10, LF3XT, and PD20. It's the perfect interface for me. Two levels, brain dead simple. Half the time my Nitecore's get funky.
> 
> The Clicky is great, but for "the best", I read about too many problems with the switch. Not the light I want in my fox hole. I'd love to have someone convince me I'm wrong, because I'd like to own one.


 
My PD20 out throws my SF e1b's no problem....And its not a crappy green tint like my E1b's...


----------



## DimmerD (Apr 22, 2009)

Surefire Titan T1A because they are available now and mine should be here next week!


----------



## gswitter (Apr 22, 2009)

DimmerD said:


> Surefire Titan T1A because they are available now and mine should be here next week!


Have you actually received a shipping confirmation, or is this based on the latest, rumored shipping date?


----------



## John_Galt (Apr 22, 2009)

I realize this is off topic, but I didn't want to start a new thread for just a few questions...

1) How does Ra have a red low? Is it accomplished with another red LED (seperate from the main LED)?
2) If it doesn't have a second red LED, where can I find multi color high power LED's (and how are they wired, what type of drivers would you need)?
3) Is the Ra Clicky programmable?
4) If so, are all modes programmable?
5) does the Ra Clicky have a low red option?
6) Are the electronics potted? Seeing how durable the Ra product line is, I would stand to think so.

And finally...

7) Can anyone point me to any mod threads about Ra lights? 

Thanks in advance, and sorry for going off-topic.


----------



## gottawearshades (Apr 22, 2009)

I really, really don't want to get into a surefire firefight welcome, but you're asking a different question.

I think HDS/NT/Ra/Henry are the very best single-123A flashlights in the history of man. One of these lights goes everywhere I go.

However, I have several Surefire lights--U2A, A2, Milky L1, and others--which, if my hose was burning down, I would definitely save, after my wife and my laptop.

It just so happens that Surefire doesn't make a light that covers 90% of my flashlight needs and fits in my pocket.





Raoul said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> I'm in the marked for a new flashlight and was contemplating a surefire light,since I was under the impression that these were some of the best flashlights.
> 
> ...


----------



## DHart (Apr 22, 2009)

gottawearshades said:


> It just so happens that Surefire doesn't make a light that covers 90% of my flashlight needs and fits in my pocket.



So true for me as well.

My general use needs (which none of my Surefire's meet) include a combination of features/functions:

•pocketable (3.5 to 3.75" in length)
•runs on rechargeables (AA 14500 or RCR123) I use primaries for B/U only
•super low low (like 1 lumen, or so) - instantly available
•super bright high (Q5 or R2) - instantly available
•continuous output ramp to select an appropriate intermediate level for the objectives of the moment
•memory to come on at pre-set level
•wide, floody beam along with bright hotspot (no need to be a high-ranking "thrower")
•silent clicky (I'm finding I really like this, it is very useful)

For _me_... these are the hallmarks of ideal, "general-use" flashlights and I have two lights 
which meet these hallmarks magnificently: LF3XT (w/RCR123) and D10 (w/R14500 or AA NiMH).


----------



## pobox1475 (Apr 22, 2009)

^ +1. That sums up most of my desires as well. Currently carry a NiteCore NEX. 200lm high with user settable secondary low. Durable, easy to use and so far reliable. After carrying it clipped to my pocket I find a clip indispensable and am hoping to find a way to mount a clip on the Clicky I intend to get.


----------



## DimmerD (Apr 22, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Have you actually received a shipping confirmation, or is this based on the latest, rumored shipping date?


According to MattK at Batteryjunction he has the tracking numbers
and I will shipped 1 Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. My order number was low enough that I got in on the first order, WOOT!


----------



## TKC (Apr 22, 2009)

*For ME the McGizmo Haiku IS the perfect single cell CR123 light. It has a clicky switch & 3 levels of light.*


----------



## StinkyButler (Apr 22, 2009)

John_Galt:
Only 1 version of the Ra Twisty had the red option through the use of a secondary emitter near the main one. In fact, I don't even think it was actually an emitter, but something else. Not an option on the Clicky's.

Both the Ra Clicky and the Twisty offer customizable programming for each of their levels.

All electronics are fully potted in all the Ra's.

As for mods, you may wanna search.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 22, 2009)

DHart said:


> So true for me as well.
> 
> My general use needs (which none of my Surefire's meet) include a combination of features/functions:
> 
> ...


 

I agree with you esp about the silent clicky.

Dont ya hate those lights that go, CLICK! CLICK! so loud it wakes up someone, or you loose the advantage of "surprise".

I like those nice quite clickies with a nice tactile feel to them.


----------



## Drywolf (Apr 22, 2009)

My favorite EDC is the RA120 twisty, although I never carry it with a CR123. I use this light with the 18650 tube and an AW protected cell. It fits my hand perfectly and allows easy one hand use. I also feel a little safer carrying it, as it is solid and extends a little bit on each side of my clinched hand. I had to send it back for repair (cold solder joint) and HDS did the repair quickly and returned it fast. Since the repair I have used it exclusively. If this light gets lost it's going to hurt but not 500-1000 dollars worth of pain. Lastly it has a real nice beam, three usable levels and the tint is pleasing to me.
I love the high dollar Ti lights I've owned and they are near perfect, but I would hate to lose one or do real damage to them. 
Frank


----------



## DimmerD (Apr 23, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Have you actually received a shipping confirmation, or is this based on the latest, rumored shipping date?



Batteryjunction has confirmation.


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 23, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> I agree with you esp about the silent clicky.
> 
> Dont ya hate those lights that go, CLICK! CLICK! so loud it wakes up someone, or you loose the advantage of "surprise".
> 
> I like those nice quite clickies with a nice tactile feel to them.


Nope I want the clicky to be loud and clear, I hate the silent ones. My forward clicky lights are silent and very surprising as a momentary light and in a tactical situation this is how it will be used. When you need it full on it wont matter if you hear it or not. I want to know/feel a positive click so even in my pocket or out of direct sight I know it clicked on.


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 23, 2009)

gottawearshades said:


> I really, really don't want to get into a surefire firefight welcome, but you're asking a different question.
> 
> I think HDS/NT/Ra/Henry are the very best single-123A flashlights in the history of man. One of these lights goes everywhere I go.
> 
> ...


 
Man I really dont get you guys that just cant say a bad thing about Surefire? WTF? They are not perfect, hence them not getting mentioned here. They make lights for a diff market than 99% of the people here, Flashaholics, on CPF. They are made more for certain professions and in some cases newbies to lights not us. 

You do see them alot here, after thay have been modded mainly because they do make a great quality built light. But thats not enough for most CPF'ers:thumbsup: Their good lights but they are not freakin Magic.....Geezus....

You can also see by reading this thread that lights to most people here are very personal, there are a ton of different ones and its tough to get two people here that love the same thing, like yes but really love it? Nope. 

Good luck in your search, just about all the lights here are awesome lights that might fit what your looking for but you have to ask why do we all have so many diff lights and always seem to have something for sale in the Marketplace....:laughing: It seems to be a very personal choice and most of us have bought all the lights mentioned in this thread but only kept the one we personally mentioned here.Remember to have fun finding that right one for you too!


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 23, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> You do see them alot here, after thay have been modded mainly because they do make a great quality built light. But thats not enough for most CPF'ers:thumbsup: Their good lights but they are not freakin Magic.....Geezus....







Heretic! My A2's are magical!





Surefire is a great introduction to what a quality light should feel like, but they no longer (probably never did) cater to CPF's ideals of innovation and they don't play the brightness game. 

When I got my first Surefire (an L2, before I had heard of CPF) I remember thinking, "Wow, if I were going to build a light saber I'd start with this as a host." Now I think I'd build it from an M6, but otherwise my point is unchanged.

Over the last 3 weeks my Ra Clicky has grown on me quite a bit. Especially the last week since I got the replacement tailswitch that works. It covers almost everything I ever need from a flashlight. Very low low, bright high, long runtime, small(ish) for EDC. I've almost completely stopped using my A2's and my P2D. 2 of my A2's have been sent to the basement for inclusion in go bags and the last one (red on my nightstand) hasn't been touched since I was finally able to program an extremely low low on the 140ct. 

Ra has problems. Their finish is crap, pure and simple. I should not have needed a replacement tailswitch. Lights should not flicker on low (thankfully mine doesn't). The light should turn on when you hit the button. They have fixed the electronics problems, and they were great about taking care of my defective tailswitch. As for the finish, it annoys me, but the truth is it's going to get beat up anyway. It's a black mark on them for not paying closer attention to their manufacturing process but in the end it doesn't effect usability at all. 

Surefire by their nature cannot provide the same levels of customization. Every light must perform identically to every other, there is no room for user customization because that can lead to unexpected operation and confused operators.

A Surefire is a box-end wrench. Get the appropriate wrench for the bolt or you won't be satisfied with the results. 

A Ra is more like a Hydrokinetic Adjustable Wrench, continously adjustable using 1 button.


----------



## gollum (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm real happy to see the nitecore EX10 in there 
Its in my rotation of edc due to its easy UI,silent PD and tough good looks
and small size too, 
something that puts me off the Ra and why I sold my novaTac 120p


----------



## DM51 (Apr 23, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> lights to most people here are very personal


That is the part of your post that needs emphasising, over and over again. Lights are _personal_!

Everyone has their _personal_ favorites, for their own _personal_ reasons. It is no good members trying to force their own choices down other members' throats. It won't work, and it just annoys people when someone tries to tell them their choice is a bad one.

What is best for one person won't be best for another. If only everyone just accepted that...

Please, no more squabbling here.


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 23, 2009)

DM51 said:


> That is the part of your post that needs emphasising, over and over again. Lights are _personal_!
> 
> Everyone has their _personal_ favorites, for their own _personal_ reasons. It is no good members trying to force their own choices down other members' throats. It won't work, and it just annoys people when someone tries to tell them their choice is a bad one.
> 
> ...


 Yeah you hit the nail on the head. Lots of good choices here, you just need to try a couple of them or see some in person somewhere and pic what you like:thumbsup:


----------



## cave dave (Apr 23, 2009)

Lights are like Girlfriends, some start out kinda blah but really grow on you and some start out like WOW! but then annoy the heck out of ya. Spend some quality time with your significant other in the dark tonight! I'll be doing some RA diffuser beamshots myself.

I can't believe I just said that. :shakehead


----------



## tebore (Apr 23, 2009)

cave dave said:


> Lights are like Girlfriends, some start out kinda blah but really grow on you and some start out like WOW! but then annoy the heck out of ya.



I don't know why but that cracked me up. 

They're both fun to watch flashing and even the bad ones can be good as long as it's dark enough. :laughing:


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 23, 2009)

tebore said:


> They're both fun to watch flashing and even the bad ones can be good as long as it's dark enough. :laughing:


 

Best quote of the day!!  :laughing:


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 23, 2009)

tebore said:


> I don't know why but that cracked me up.
> 
> They're both fun to watch flashing and even the bad ones can be good as long as it's dark enough. :laughing:


 

Thats pretty funny, both yous guys! Great analogy but Iam not going to let my wife read it.


----------



## pobox1475 (Apr 23, 2009)

> and they don't play the brightness game.


_* They should.*_

***Note*** I *do* have a L2 in my BOB.


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 23, 2009)

pobox1475 said:


> _* They should.*_
> 
> ***Note*** I *do* have a L2 in my BOB.


 
You got that right!:thumbsup:


----------



## DHart (Apr 23, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> Surefire is a great introduction to what a quality light should feel like, but they no longer (probably never did) cater to CPF's ideals of innovation and they don't play the brightness game.



So true.



mwaldron said:


> A Surefire is a box-end wrench. Get the appropriate wrench for the bolt or you won't be satisfied with the results.



Yes... good point!


----------



## BigD64 (Apr 25, 2009)

I like my E1B..............


----------



## mmajunkie (Apr 25, 2009)

Far from the best, but my EDC preference lately has been my Nitecore Extreme Golden Dragon.


IMO it has just about the right amount of throw and descent spill to boot,simple UI and high, low and strobe is great.


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 25, 2009)

DHart said:


> So true.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... good point!


 
Yeah they are a box end wrench,,,,,in a cordless impact world! They work but......


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 25, 2009)

TKC said:


> *For ME the McGizmo Haiku IS the perfect single cell CR123 light. It has a clicky switch & 3 levels of light.*


 
Hey you!

You really like three output modes? I have one light with three output modes, levels of brightness, but it seems whenever I turn it on I want either the high or the low but I NEVER seem to use the middle level....I have a couple lights that can adjust anywhere from low to high or anything in between and even with those it seems I only need the high or low settings...

Anyone else like three modes instead of two or a multi level more than three?


----------



## DHart (Apr 25, 2009)

There are a number of uses where I choose an intermediate level... reading by flashlight, using the light as a ceiling bounce/candle mode, illuminating close objects where high is too bright and low is too low... even if high and low are used much more frequently... I think having intermediate options is never a bad idea.


----------



## deusexaethera (Apr 25, 2009)

It really depends what you want. If you want bright close-range light and a really long runtime, you'll be hard-pressed to beat the Peak McKinley. It has something like a 5-hour runtime.


----------



## TKC (Apr 25, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> Hey you!
> 
> You really like three output modes? I have one light with three output modes, levels of brightness, but it seems whenever I turn it on I want either the high or the low but I NEVER seem to use the middle level....I have a couple lights that can adjust anywhere from low to high or anything in between and even with those it seems I only need the high or low settings...
> 
> Anyone else like three modes instead of two or a multi level more than three?


*Hello my friend!!! Great to see you here!! Yes, I do like my 3 leveled light*


----------



## lrp (Apr 25, 2009)

For my personal use, the lower levels work better! I never use the highest level with any light I own.


----------



## tribble222 (Apr 25, 2009)

I also recommend the Ra Twisty. I have the 85tr and it's just a really versatile flashlight that I can count on to keep running when I need it most.


----------



## :)> (Apr 25, 2009)

My 200Cn came in today and I am stoked (72 minutes on high BTW). These lights have simply taken things to another level. I will be posting a picture of the Ra family (10 Clicky's and 2 Twisty's) shortly and I am hopeful that Henry will make a run of Ti Clicky's as he alluded to here.

I have to re-affirm my belief that the Clicky is the finest 1 x 123 lights built to date. I don't want any other 1 x 123 lights because I feel as if I am buying 2nd best.


----------



## Yavox (Apr 25, 2009)

You mean 200 lumens Ra Clicky? I cannot find something like this on their web page... Any hint how to order this one, please? What tint do you have in yours?


----------



## brucec (Apr 25, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> Anyone else like three modes instead of two or a multi level more than three?



Having a med mode is definitely useful if your high mode is 100 lumens or more. 100 lumens at night in the woods is a little too bright so it's nice to have a mode in the 50 lumen range for general use and longer runtime. I like around 10 lumens for tent or reading use. Actually, the Haiku's spacing is just about right for me although I would have liked the med mode increased about 1.5x or so.


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 26, 2009)

Yavox said:


> You mean 200 lumens Ra Clicky? I cannot find something like this on their web page... Any hint how to order this one, please? What tint do you have in yours?



The 200lm Ra is quite rare, it will only be on his website when he actually has a couple emitters that are efficient enough to make the minimum runtime for a Ra Clicky, and he does not accept preorders. 

Basically, if you want 200lm, you have to check the website daily, and you will see it show up under the 170lm model on the custom clicky page.


----------



## :)> (Apr 26, 2009)

Yavox said:


> You mean 200 lumens Ra Clicky? I cannot find something like this on their web page... Any hint how to order this one, please? What tint do you have in yours?



The tint is outstanding. I recently got a some 170's from Ra and they had a very nice, white tint; the 200 has the same tint as my 170's.


----------



## william lafferty (Apr 26, 2009)

Assuming that the scenario in which the best is being judged is just ordinary daily usage, nothing exotic, no long range stuff, but stuff like lighting your way up a dark stairwell or shining the light into the sewer grate to see what the dog is after, or looking in a dark room to see the layout, or finding your way through a trail in the woods, my choices, in order of preference, would be:

1. Arc 6 (beam quality, sturdiness of switch, small size)
2. Barbolight T-04 (Extreme sturdiness, twist switch, brightness)
3. Nitecore EX 10 or D 10 (ergonomics, grippiness, ease of changing modes)
4. Arc LHS with clicky modded with SP4 (beam quality, general sturdiness)
5. RA clicky (ergonomics, size, grippabiliy)


----------



## coldass (Apr 26, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> Hey you!
> 
> You really like three output modes? I have one light with three output modes, levels of brightness, but it seems whenever I turn it on I want either the high or the low but I NEVER seem to use the middle level....



The Haiku can be set to turn on in which of the three modes you prefer. I usually pick medium, but sometimes low.

The variable mode lights I have used are usually two mode (when in use) and you have to fool around to get a level you want. And by fooling it is always quick twist this, triple tap that to get into some ramp sequence. Fine if you want to play but far from perfect to afford the "best" mantle. I think a better UI is out there yet.


----------



## dcycleman (Apr 26, 2009)

Nah, I dont like multi mode lights all that much, I kinda think simpler is better. I like the L1/L2 UI usable low whenever you want, and A bright high whenever you want, and better yet, no clicking.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 27, 2009)

Talkin' fluff...

I absolutely LOVE the UI and brightness of my P2D Q5.

Click. On low. Bump. Medium. (whether right away or minutes later). bump. high. 

I rarely use Turbo except to show off or compare brightness to other lights.

But I felt strongly enough about my P2D that I bought another!!!


----------



## IceRat (Apr 27, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Talkin' fluff...
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the UI and brightness of my P2D Q5.
> 
> ...


 
+1 and if you compare runtime and brightness the P2D seems to blow the others away. But I can see someone needing a tougher light for work. 

I lost too many lights to spend over $100 on a pocket sized one too. 

I really like my P2D/L1D/L2D system(I have all of the battery tubes).:twothumbs


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 27, 2009)

Okay, I continue to get used to my Ra clicky, and am likeing it more
and more as I play with it.
After a while, I may be attached to it actually 

Though there are other single cell EDC's out there to consider.

Like the Nitecore Extreme. 
I think that may be my next purchase 

I do love my little D10. I go nowhere without it


----------



## DHart (Apr 27, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> I do love my little D10. I go nowhere without it



Yeah, me too! :twothumbs Nitecore hit one totally out of the park with this. The D10 is an incredible light and, for me, my D10 R2 is a "must have" light!


----------



## m16a (Apr 27, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> Okay, I continue to get used to my Ra clicky, and am likeing it more
> and more as I play with it.
> After a while, I may be attached to it actually
> 
> ...




Keep using that Clicky. It will quickly become your favorite light! 

As for the D10, despite my love of the Clicky, I still carry my faithful D10 everywhere with me as my back up EDC. I don't think it will ever be unseated from this role.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 28, 2009)

I only see one major and one possible problem with the Ra Clicky light.

Major is price. Possible is the UI. Since I don't KNOW the UI, it only remains a possible problem.

That said, if I try to learn another UI I will just be spinning my wheels.

P2D was MADE with ME in mind!


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 28, 2009)

My P2D has been my "at work" carry for about a year now, it was very nice and great on batteries. 

It's been replaced by a Ra Clicky for no really good reason. The Ra isn't brighter, it's not easier to use (nor is it harder), it's not better on batteries, it's larger. 

The Ra does have a better tint than my P2D Q5, but I hate cold tints in general so that held little appeal for me. 

I started carrying the Ra in preparation for seeing a Warm White version (coming soon!) and it just grew on me. I'm using it for everything while previously I had 3 different lights I used on a daily basis. I carried the P2D because an A2-WH was too large for my dockers, I had an A2-RD on my nightstand, and I had that A2-Wh with my jeans. 

The big problem is I'm forgetful and I forget to move it from my nightstand to my pants pocket in the morning and I'm without all day. The only real solution I see is More Ra! :devil:

(P.S. I still <3 my A2s, although they are starting to feel neglected.)


----------



## ClancyO (Apr 28, 2009)

No love for the PD20? 4 levels (8-180), great UI, very pocketable and I added a tactical switch.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 28, 2009)

Shape of PD20 turns me off. P2D comes out of holster for use EASY!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 28, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Shape of PD20 turns me off. P2D comes out of holster for use EASY!


Agreed on that.

Also a big fan of P2d. I love that when walking back to my car in the dark or making a quick run outside I can twist the head fully and know first click is highest output, and that I do not have to cycle though a few modes to get there. 

P2D for me. And besides goes with jeans, dress clothes anything. Small and slick, love it.


----------



## nbp (Apr 28, 2009)

Why no love for the BitZ? I vote BitZ my fav 123 light. 

Made by our own HgRyu with really no apparent flaws in my opinion (except that low-low can't utilize the memory feature). Attractive, HA coating, tiny for pocket carry, Ti pocket clip, creamy white P4 with *flawless smooth as butter beam*, trit slot, tailstand ability, and limited production. Currently my only custom light, and it's nearly perfect. 

:thumbsup: HgRyu. I anxiously await your next creation!


----------



## rockz4532 (Apr 28, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Shape of PD20 turns me off. P2D comes out of holster for use EASY!


 Same, I love the P2D, and even after a year of EDC, it has none but one scratch, since I've been using the holster.


----------



## gollum (Apr 29, 2009)

I really love my Bitz
it is a very nice custom light that is good value
however I find it rarely makes my edc rotation because 
its a twisty... takes me too long to twist it on ...
knurling is very nice but too aggressive for pockets unless solo
seems a bit too nice for edc 
I'd hate topass it to some uneducated photon needy schmuck who will drop it they never realise a flashlight can be worth more than$6.99:shakehead


----------



## Moonshadow (Apr 29, 2009)

Nitecore Extreme body but with the piston drive out of the EX10 would take some beating !


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 29, 2009)

I keep thinking of all the smaller, cheaper, more expensive, custom, & customizable lights, but it seems to always come back to the *SureFire L1* for me. Grippy, simple, access what level you want NOW, momentary, and OMG no need to explain modes to anybody I loan it to - they figure the entire UI out faster than I could explain it. Nothing hidden from them for their own safety...no surprising strobe or blinky effects from trying to turn it off ..
And E-series body compatibility (as long as you know what you are doing!) is a plus.

That said... the Ra clicky, HDS, & yes, Novatac hide their modes well and people can pick one up & just use primary with satisfaction all day ...then I can access the customization easily & it does what I want mostly (see L1 above) how I want it. So close runner-up are Henry's lights.

My budget (in CPF terms) nominee is the Nitecore EX-10. Small, nice UI, lowlow level, good clip. Excellent EDC.


----------



## DHart (Apr 29, 2009)

Blind.... I have a love/hate relationship with the L1. I think the L1 is a great light too and I have one. I like the press a little for low, press hard for high, and the output level when used with an RCR123. 

But every time I use the light, I invariably want constant brightness, then having to use two hands and then twist just seems so much less convenient than a quick one-handed click offered by other designs. I suppose if the L1 were the only light I used, I might become more accustomed to it and not find the required twist to be so inconvenient compared to simple clicking... I guess that's why there are so many switching designs being created... to please many different preferences.


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, if you use constant on more often, then a clicky is more likely what you want. I typically use shorter burst of light - and low light at that - so the L1 works for me more often. And I have a "few" L1 style lights around the house & car, so I'm more used to them. I have 4 L1's plus another 3 or 4 McE2S two stage (just like the L1) equipped lights put together at any given time.
I like clickies too - I take them out for times when they work for my particular task. I have a Milky HDS (140-ish) and a NT120P/T WW mod (out for SuperNova treatment to make it a triple-modded light!) and I won't give up either of them. But I have & use more L1 & L1-type (L1 on other bodies with McE2S) lights overall.


DHart said:


> ...every time I use the light, I invariably want constant brightness, then having to use two hands and then twist just seems so much less convenient than a quick one-handed click offered by other designs. I suppose if the L1 were the only light I used, I might become more accustomed to it and not find the required twist to be so inconvenient compared to simple clicking... I guess that's why there are so many switching designs being created... to please many different preferences.


 So using mine more, I easily do the twist one handed. ...oh, wait, that didn't come out right.


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont know what you guys think but to nominate the worlds best CR123 flashlight we should consider all aspects. Performance, durability, usefulness and price.


_"Hey look at my new flashlight, it has reinforced titanium alloy body, dual diamond coated lens, 5 custom user modes and a super low of 0.01 lumen!"
_
_"Errr... no offense but... my $50 P2D is still brighter."_


----------



## DHart (Apr 29, 2009)

richard... the thing is, there really is no overall "best" as each individual places differing degrees of importance/value on various features and factors. One man's best is another man's ho-hum. And as for price, what's excessively costly for one man is of no consequence to another. The good thing is that there are are a lot of great single 123 lights, but no "best".


----------



## DM51 (Apr 30, 2009)

DHart said:


> ... the thing is, there really is no overall "best" as each individual places differing degrees of importance/value on various features and factors. One man's best is another man's ho-hum. And as for price, what's excessively costly for one man is of no consequence to another. The good thing is that there are are a lot of great single 123 lights, but no "best".


EXCELLENT post! That is the most important thing for everyone to understand. We all have different opinions, priorities and requirements. You have put it very well - thank you!


----------



## justlux (Apr 30, 2009)

For me it's my Surefire E1B, which i sometimes keep in my handbag. It's well made and very bright.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 30, 2009)

DM51 said:


> EXCELLENT post! That is the most important thing for everyone to understand. We all have different opinions, priorities and requirements. You have put it very well - thank you!


 
I also agree.
My term "best" is very loose indeed.

I always have a light for a particular use, so as long as it's reliable, it's
the best for the given job out of all my other lights.

I guess it's like asking, what is the best movie, the best car, etc!

I have always laughed at "best" lists, but I am always guilty of doing
it myself!!

Seems like folks love "best" list's! LOL!!


----------



## pobox1475 (Apr 30, 2009)

> EXCELLENT post! That is the most important thing for everyone to understand. We all have different opinions, priorities and requirements.


 Agreed 100%. I feel what makes this thread interesting and keeps it going is exactly that. With the varying opinions we get different perspectives of lights we may have or have come in contact with that possess overlooked negative virtues or positive design features.


----------



## ALiteZ (Apr 30, 2009)

Givin' it up for the P2D!

My first high-end light is the patriotic 6P. I wanted something easier on the batteries and (probably more on luck than anything else) selected the P2D Q5. It's perfect for me most of the time.


----------



## DHart (Apr 30, 2009)

I too enjoy "best" threads (in fact started a best AA thread here recently!) and I like to see what others find is "best" for them, knowing of course that it doesn't make it a best for anyone else.


----------



## waddup (Nov 5, 2009)

id offer that its a flashlight, a flashlight gives us light when its dark, the best flashlight is the one that gives us the most lumens for a given battery.if you really need a flashlight, because you re out somewhere and its dark, you wont care about tint and knurling, you will be happy to have light


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 21, 2014)

I EDC a PD22, so I'm thinking RA Clicky now.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 21, 2014)

E1DL - I cant get enough of this thing.

I see another light with more features, same price, my first thought is " but yeah, I could get another E1DL for that price. "


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 21, 2014)

I use my Olight S10 Baton every night. Perfect clipped to a baseball cap. Easy UI with good brightness levels.


----------



## mobilerd (Nov 21, 2014)

What is the RA clicky? Where can you buy it?


----------



## Ishango (Nov 22, 2014)

mobilerd said:


> What is the RA clicky? Where can you buy it?



Ra was the name of HDS Systems lights before. The HDS clicky is the current version of the light.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 22, 2014)

5S8Zh5 said:


> I EDC a PD22, so I'm thinking RA Clicky now.


While I'm saving pennies, I ordered a PD22G2 to tide me over.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Nov 22, 2014)

Ishango said:


> Ra was the name of HDS Systems lights before. The HDS clicky is the current version of the light.


The Clicky is actually known as the EDC Executive now. There's the EDC Executive, the EDC LE (intended for law enforcement; the only difference between the Executive and the LE is the default programming), the EDC Rotary, and the EDC Tactical (specially designed with two momentary-only modes).


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 22, 2014)

Surefire 3p, triad tail cap, m31 219b.


----------



## twl (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm gonna throw a curve in here, with a light that uses a single 16340, but not a CR123. Same size and stuff, but it won't work on 3v.
And this is really a curve, because I am notorious for seriously avoiding Chinese lights.

Anyway, I have a N-Light B9 "Atomic Bomb" from China Quality Goods website. I think it is discontinued. I got it off the CPFMP from a guy who couldn't get it to work on a CR123 and thought it was defective. All it would do was blink. Sold it to me for $10 shipped! I put an unprotected 16340 in it, and it worked like a charm. It blinks when it hits 3v to tell you to charge the 16340 battery. It is an oddball light because it ONLY takes unprotected 16340 and protected 16340 will not fit in the light, and it must have a Li-Ion batttery to operate, and has its own self-protection built in at 3v so you don't over discharge.

This light works amazingly well, and is rock solid reliable, and has very good output, and is very small, and built like a tank. Only 2.5" long, and about .8" diameter(roughly).It is a stainless steel twisty type light, patterned after the Jil-Lite, which is a very nice light too. 3-mode twisty, and low is probably about 5 lumens, medium about 40 lumens, and high is 285 lumens. I think it has a XRE in it, because it throws really well for a super small light. Tint is really good white, no green or blue. Beam is throwy, but has a very useful spill which is nice for nearby area lighting too. It surprises people with the throw, which can easily light things visibly enough to identify at over 75(maybe even 100) yards away. Has surprisingly good runtime, and I have never run it down to the flashing protection voltage, and I use it quite a bit. I sometimes wonder if these little batteries will ever run out! They don't seem to! Regulation looks good, and I never see any indication that it is fading or anything. It just runs. I don't notice any PWM, but I can't swear that it doesn't have it. But I don't see it.

So, since I got this light for dirt cheap, almost nothing, and I normally dislike Chinese lights, I started just keeping it in my pocket with my keys and change, not really worrying whether it lived or died. And the stainless steel never really got scratched up or looking bad. Still looks almost like new. Every time I turn it on, it works. Reliable as a stone! Beam looks great. After several years now, this thing is still going strong! I can't kill it. It is nothing short of amazing! I don't know if they are all like this, but this thing seems as if it will be here with the cockroaches after the apocalypse! 

I don't think that this is necessarily "the best light in the world" with a CR123 size battery, but it sure does what it is supposed to do, and it really hangs in there for years without being any worse for wear. The only downside is that unprotected 16340 batteries are now becoming a rare item, because they are nearly all protected now, and protected just won't fit in this thing.

Pretty much disappears in your pocket, but it is a little on the heavy side since it's stainless steel. But it's small. Very near the size of the 4sevens Mini 123.

I would say that when you treat a light as if you don't care if it lives or dies, and it lives for years without showing any signs of wear, and still produces a very eyebrow-raising amount of throw from a very small light with a very nice beam shape and tint, that's a pretty good light.
I find it very unusual for me to say this about a Chinese made light, but this B9 is something that I would buy again off the CPFMP if I see one come up for sale.

I just had to mention it because this thing amazes me that it is still alive and still impressing me after several years of uncaring use. Now I'm starting to care about it!


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Nov 23, 2014)

Know what lunasol means?

luna-moon
Sol. -Sun


----------



## EDCstuff (Apr 1, 2015)

Here are a handful of best single cell CR123 lights on the market as of 2015 that I have found…

_*Content removed by Greta - Please read CPF Advertising Policies http://www.candlepowerforums.com/AdPolicies.html before posting any further._


----------

